# Is this legit Pastor Youcef Nadarkhani refusing to renounce his faith to be executed



## j_seph (Oct 2, 2011)

*http://www.votervoice.net/core.aspx?APP=GAC&AID=365&issueid=26324&SiteID=-1*

*Iranian Pastor Youcef Nadarkhani faces execution anytime from Thursday onwards after refusing to renounce his faith.
*
Iranian Pastor Youcef Nadarkhani is currently on trial in Rasht, Iran. He has appeared in court three times this week and each time has refused to renounce his faith when asked to do so by the court. If he does not recant his Christian faith, he could be executed at any time (on or after Thursday, September 29).

The 11th branch of Iran's Gilan Provincial Court has determined that Nadarkhani has Islamic ancestry and therefore must recant his faith in Jesus Christ.

When asked to "repent" by the judges, Youcef stated, "Repent means to return. What should I return to? To the blasphemy that I had before my faith in Christ?" The judges replied , "To the religion of your ancestors, Islam." To which he replied, "I cannot."

*TAKE ACTION

Send an email to the Secretary of State Hillary Clinton*, asking her to request the Iranian government to stop any attempt to execute Pastor Nadarkhani and to offer assylum to Pastor Nadarkhani and his family.

Speaker of the House of Representatives John Boehner has also released a statement calling for Pastor Youcef's release.


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 2, 2011)

not trying to be funny ,but this would be one way to get a spy or terrorist into the country ....wonder if the government watches out for this kind of stuff ...


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.
Here's the scoop from CBN News:

<embed src="http://downloads.cbn.com/cbnnewsplayer/cbnplayer.swf?aid=25982" allowfullscreen="true" height="300" width="533">


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 7, 2011)

More support links, etc:

*Click play for more from ACLJ Senior  Counsel Jay Sekulow, as well as David Yeghnazar, manager of Elam  Ministries, a supporter of the church in Iran.*
*CBN News has started an effort on Twitter to spread the word about Pastor Youcef's case. *


_Follow us __@CBNNews__,  then retweet our post, "Who is Youcef Nadarkhani? A pastor, husband  & father who may be killed in Iran for his faith. RT for religious  freedom, http://bit.ly/cbnnews."_
 *Christian Solidarity Worldwide is calling for urgent action:*


Voice your concerns now to the Iranian Embassy here.
You can also call the Iranian liaison office in the U.S. State Department. The number is 202-647-6575.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 7, 2011)

Pray....

*Raise your voice in prayer
Please continue to pray for Pastor Nadarkhani, his family and legal team using the prayer points below:
 -  For God to stay the hand and change the hearts of the Iranian  judiciary, that they would reconsider the death sentence handed down.
- That the international community would swiftly take decisive and effective action on behalf of Pastor Nadarkhani.
- That God would uphold Pastor Nadarkhani.
- For peace, strength and comfort for Pastor Nadarkhani’s family. 
- For wisdom and eloquence for Pastor Nadarkhani’s lawyer who is also facing legal difficulties.
- That God would comfort members of Pastor Nadarkhani’s church and denomination.
- That Iranian Christians would not be bound by fear and would keep their eyes fixed firmly on God.  
​*


----------

